# MMI Problem



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Today when I go to use the MMI Connect app for myAudi Destinations all I get is a circle spinning around in the centre of the display. I then go into the myAudi app to investigate and are met with an "ERROR LOADING" message together with a "server error: The server sent an invalid response"

I'm mystified, never happened before, I've checked my account details, the car details, the MMi details but cannot fathom it.

Should anyone have experienced this would you please let me know how you got out of it if you did?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Edinburra said:


> Today when I go to use the MMI Connect app for myAudi Destinations all I get is a circle spinning around in the centre of the display. I then go into the myAudi app to investigate and are met with an "ERROR LOADING" message together with a "server error: The server sent an invalid response"
> 
> I'm mystified, never happened before, I've checked my account details, the car details, the MMi details but cannot fathom it.
> I
> Should anyone have experienced this would you please let me know how you got out of it if you did?


We had a similar problem using our iPhone (running iOS 10). The latest version of myAudi app from the App Store recently updated would only work with iOS 11. We have now downloaded iOS 11 and all works again - hope this helps.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Today when I go to use the MMI Connect app for myAudi Destinations all I get is a circle spinning around in the centre of the display. I then go into the myAudi app to investigate and are met with an "ERROR LOADING" message together with a "server error: The server sent an invalid response"
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I have IOS 11.4.1 running. I have had no problems with the MMI until now.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like the new myAudi web portal has gone live. Have a look it might explain your problems.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looks like the new myAudi web portal has gone live. Have a look it might explain your problems.


Thank you for your reply, I must admit I had thought that might have something to do with it.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I wouldn't count on any of these Google or other internet-connected features to keep working long run. They're essentially gee-whiz things to get people to buy the car, not to last. Audi doesn't make any money off of actually maintaining their software to deal with changes to iOS or Google's API's. For example, Google Earth will be going away soon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Above is incorrect, look for Audi to use this as a continuous revenue stream going forward on the newer platforms.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Edinburra said:


> Today when I go to use the MMI Connect app for myAudi Destinations all I get is a circle spinning around in the centre of the display. I then go into the myAudi app to investigate and are met with an "ERROR LOADING" message together with a "server error: The server sent an invalid response"
> 
> I'm mystified, never happened before, I've checked my account details, the car details, the MMi details but cannot fathom it.
> 
> Should anyone have experienced this would you please let me know how you got out of it if you did?


Is your my audi Connect working yet? Mine has now stopped working, stating there is also a server error.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Alan Sl said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Today when I go to use the MMI Connect app for myAudi Destinations all I get is a circle spinning around in the centre of the display. I then go into the myAudi app to investigate and are met with an "ERROR LOADING" message together with a "server error: The server sent an invalid response"
> ...


Now working again - bloody hell!


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

What have they done to the myAudi site? You used to be able to see the spec of your selected car but that has now disappeared. It looks pretty useless to me now apart from being able to see information about your connect services and find a dealer.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Ruudfood said:


> What have they done to the myAudi site? You used to be able to see the spec of your selected car but that has now disappeared. It looks pretty useless to me now apart from being able to see information about your connect services and find a dealer.


Yep. Just about everything has gone apart from ability to download maps and book a service.

There's a pathetic excuse note when you log in:


My Audi said:


> *Welcome to the new myAudi portal*
> myAudi has become even more intuitive. It is now also based on a totally new technology.
> 
> The new myAudi architecture makes it easier to use. It is the basis for a number of new features and services. Changing the underlying technology also means that some familiar features are not available at the moment. We are continuously adding services, starting with your Digital Service Schedule, which will be available to you again soon. In the meantime, you can access most features via the free myAudi App.


Most disappointing lost feature: My Audi Special Destinations is no longer available to create your own POI

Audi: If you haven't finished developing a new service, and most of the features are missing by your own omission, don't force it on your users until it is ready. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

I had a Twitter exchange with Audi CS today and this was their last response, I'll report back if I hear any more (not holding my breath).

"Thank you for the details and your patience, Mark. Certain features have been temporarily unavailable until further notice. We'll check with our Technical Department tomorrow and get back to you at the earliest opportunity."


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It seems to suggest that you have to contact your dealer to get them to allow you full access.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Today when I go to use the MMI Connect app for myAudi Destinations all I get is a circle spinning around in the centre of the display. I then go into the myAudi app to investigate and are met with an "ERROR LOADING" message together with a "server error: The server sent an invalid response"
> ...


Nope, still not working.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I hope they killed the website in order to implement new features and make this Audi Connect gimmick somewhat useful (aside from very rare times when you use it to sync map bookmarks with your car).\
If I was the first owner of my TT I would bang my head for spending 500 eur for this "feature" (that Audi even dares to make "subscription based").

Still hope that they make it work soon.

P.s- Did anyone see or use the USA version of myAudi? Apparently its a lot better than our European one.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

New TT owner here getting very frustrated with Audi Connect and MyAudi app. Most of the time AudiConnect won't connect.
There is a useful feature in MyAudi to send a destination to the car but the car doesn't seem to pick it up. I am hoping the problems are on the central servers, not the car.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

cliveju said:


> New TT owner here getting very frustrated with Audi Connect and MyAudi app. Most of the time AudiConnect won't connect.
> There is a useful feature in MyAudi to send a destination to the car but the car doesn't seem to pick it up. I am hoping the problems are on the central servers, not the car.


I've been in touch with Audi UK by E-mail and they have promised to get back, so when this happens I'll post up the results.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

It's working ok today.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Reply from Audi Uk advises that an Approved Audi Centre carries out an inspection of the vehicle to diagnose the issue. So it looks as though I'm going to bother my dealer. Will report back, again.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Been to my dealer today and have found that the problem has been in the apps. There is a conflict between the two apps, the myAudi app and the MMI app. When I run both apps the problem exists however if I remove the myAudi app the destinations on the MMI app runs as it should.. so until there is an other update to the myAudi app I shall use the MMI for all destinations.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

This notice dated 23/8 now appears when logging in to the MyAudi portal.


----------

